
I Became a Disciplined Investor over 40 Years. The Virus Broke Me in 40 Days - psim1
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/27/business/stock-market-pandemic-coronavirus.html
======
mattrp
After reading this I feel like he shouldn't quit his job as a columnist even
in the best of times. I think a lot of people keep looking for a dip to buy
and being disappointed when they don't see it forgetting that we're so early
into this situation that we haven't even had a full quarter of earnings
reports with covid influence. If you're investing in 2020 based on what you
wished you'd done in 2009, you're going to lose. And to simultaneously claim
to be disciplined and "broken" in this/any market means by definition you were
never disciplined no matter what you want to tell yourself.

